
500-Year-Old Body of Man Wearing Thigh-High Boots Found in London Sewer Build - wglb
https://www.livescience.com/64239-thames-skeleton-with-boots-discovered.html
======
djbeadle
Maybe someone with a more indepth understanding of genealogy can answer this
question:

If you were to sequence this man's genome and add it to the 23 & Me database
(or some similar service) would you be able to get any interesting results?

Is there an existing database of historical DNA sequences available for
comparing against?

~~~
samstave
> __ _Is there an existing database of historical DNA sequences available for
> comparing against?_ __

This is an interesting question. Have we attempted to document the DNA from
anyone of historic consequence for whom we have DNA samples?

How many human remains of DNA samples are there in the Smithsonian, for
example?

Can you sequence the DNA from mummies?

------
catdawg
If you're gonna die...

~~~
johnhenry
... gotta dress fly!

------
jgh
I assume the statute of limitations has passed for the OSHA suit here

~~~
michaelcampbell
Is OSHA called OSHA in the UK?

~~~
targ2002
No it is called the HSE.

